# Clen question



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere about an anti histimine med that prevents receptor downgrade when using clen but cant recall the name Does anyone know & has anyone tried it & is it worth taking ? Thanx


----------



## bodger1976 (Nov 12, 2007)

diphenhydramine is an anti-histamine which up regulates your receptors, its the active ingredient in nytol or boots sleepeaze, you take it every third week, 50mg/a night while running the clen


----------

